# I've broken down



## BlackPoker (Aug 12, 2004)

I have a 5 inch Rhom, had him as a little baby. 1 year and an half has gone by and he still only eats feeders. Heres the question. for the last month and an half I stoped feeding him feeders and I'm in the process of changing his diet. I"ve tried everything, beefheart, smelt, shrimp, crabs, everything u can think off. I've even but salom on a fishing line and droped in it. He pays a lot of attention to anything on a fishing line, but still it looks as if hes playing with his food. Last night he came up the tank and looked like he was in a feeding frenzy but no food. Hes hungry in other words. People have told me to give it more time but a month and 2 weeks isn't nothing I"m concerned about, he has to eat? right or well he starve himselfs? big question. Dam fish is winning the game against me and I'm considering buying a koi or something big as a feeder for him today. let me know what u think. How do i break his usually routine? it seems as if I want him to eat the food, has to look real and breathing? Any advice

Thanks


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

He will not starve himself to death. As hard as it is, you will have to outwait him. Give him whatever it is you want him to eat and only that, eventually he will go for it.

Take a look at this:
Knifeman's Food Changing Method


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

he wont starve himself, try the bobber method thing

were you tie the food to something that floats and with a power head on it awt to float around the tank

like its movin. but he'll eat, get him off those feeders


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

first of try smelt on fishing line and jiggel it around i do it with mine always works.

or the best way is starve him for around 2days or more if hes only being fed less than 1 a day. then add the food and after 10mins if he dont eat it remove it he wont last long he will eat it because he will have to.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 12, 2004)

try to stick to one kind of food until he takes it so he'll recognize it as food.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

he wont starve himself to death. Just stick to it, and wait him out.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Beat him at his own game, just keep trying to feed him till he eats.


----------



## dpwright (Aug 17, 2003)

when i change my fishes diet i put about a teaspoon full of beef blood in first,give em about 10 min. to get the scent,then offer the new food.they get so worked up over the blood that they munch anything i throw in.good luck...


----------

